# Weather Check in Sunday Nov. 17



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone affected by the weather in the upper midwest today? 

So far we have had wind and rain, but that is all. People to the south of us have had tornadoes.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

looks like Illinois is getting slammed with tornadoes!  

We are no where close to the bad weather here- we are blessed to be safely inside by the warmth of our fire - but will keep everyone in the paths of the storms in our prayers. Yikes. 

Thanks, weever, for starting this thread.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I drove thru outter bands of tornado today coming homr from Illinois. Had no damage at home, but my brother lives in veedersburg Indiana, several miles up the road, his neighborhood is bad, trees on cats, thru houses, etc. He lost part of his roof, decking, and siding.
Masterguard, a metal stamping plant in that town lost a portion of its roof.
I hear Mellot, Indiana got demolished.
God be with all affected....


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Dh wanted to get home asap(he's the weatherman, seriously better than most) we went shopping... it looks OK now, even tho we had about 8 blackouts-I LOVES my Pine scented candles....


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

We're about to get blown to Lansing. But nothing damaging like Illinois or Indiana here yet.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Spending the weekend with my mom. Was in church when the weather hit. Rain wind and small hail.

Back at the farm wind was recorded at 79 mph and large hail. Don't know about any damage though


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Dixie Bee, sorry to hear of the damage in your brother's neighborhood. After our little wind event in July, I have a lot more respect for the power of the wind and falling trees.

MullersLake, I hope you found everything well when you returned to the farm. 

It's still dark here, and hubby is out doing chores. I don't expect any damage reports, as we were north of the worst of things. But we will see...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It was a very wild night here in the Zoo. After work I decided to try to take the dogs for a power walk at a local lake, between rain storms. The really bad stuff wasn't due to hit until after 3pm. We had a great and fast walk, not a soul in sight except two guys fishing from shore. We stopped and reminded them of the tornado warnings and kept on our way. Just as we were on the last hundred feet or so it started raining. As we got to the car it was blowing and raining harder. My dog went for a swim and was already wet but he didn't like the wind and rain. When we got home, about 15 min. later it it was really raining hard. I had to pee (tmi I know) as I was pulling zipping my pant up there was a loud boom and house just shook. I've never felt a house shake like that before. It was raining and blowing too hard to go see what happened. As it turned out a huge branch came down onto my house. I think it is okay but it is hard to see, I can't get a good angle/look at it. The landlord will be over to check it out today. It was too dark to see anything much this morning. At least one tree in the road as I went to work. All flights were cancelled this morning but one. There should be another one at 11:55 if they can get it.

Illinois got nailed. I'm glad it's a bit quieter this morning. The temps have dropped and the wind is still blowing.

Cyndi I hope everything is good at your house.

Sorry for the upside down photo, don't know how to fix that.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Hope everything is OK, Marchie. The wind is still howeling so bad,might need to tye myself to something when I venture out to feed.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Marchie! Your house is upside down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :teehee:

and I started "liking" everyone's checkins but I was afraid that would be misinterpretted - I DO NOT like the storms or the damage they caused.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

This happens a lot for our area, the storm moves east from Chicago or from the southwest, then it divides in two, 1 part goes south of us into Marshall & Kosciusko Counties and the other part goes north into southern Michigan. 

We got wind but not the 60/80 mile/hour wind. I've got a few tree limbs down in the yard but that's all. The electric didn't even flicker.

We are very thankful we didn't get the brunt of it, but I always feel guilty that someone else had the destruction.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, Marchwind. Having dealt with trees on the house this summer, I feel for you. Hoping there are no holes!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH I liked them all to just because everyone was checking in. I doubt everyone would misinterpret it. At least I would hope not.

My landlord and his FIL are here now. He went up into the attic (this is a bungalow) to check to see if anything got broken up there. Thankfully this is an old craftsman kit house that is generally built like a rock. He did fine one roof joist (is that the right term?) that is broken and he said he could see light through it . They are up there now with a chainsaw, lots of thumping and bumping.

Okay update: they got the tree off the roof. There are three holes that need to be patched or repaired. He will call the insurance company tomorrow.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oh wow, Marchie, the holes are temporarily covered? 

I talked with Paul. No real damage ... the picnic tables were blown all over the yard, the top rail of the house fence was blown off and the 2-horse horse trailer was blown 60 feet (but undamaged).


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Can't believe your horse trailer took that, Cyndi. Must be a good one. 

Marchwind, so sorry about the holes. Dang trees. I love them so much, but they have brought grief to us this year, too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi the holes are not covered. No rain or real moisture in the forecast for days. Today they will come back out to cover or temp fix. Last night they had things to do of their own. Their house was without electricity and they needed to check it for damage, they evacuated (went to a friends house). To be honest, these trees are long over due for a trimming. There are actually only two on the property, this is one, but all the neighbor's trees over hang the yard. Can't do anything about those.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Checking in. . . our power went out about 4:30 Sunday afternoon. 70 mph winds, but no damage. Still no power, running on generator for limited amounts of time--enough hours to keep fridge and freezers cold, run the well pump enough to replace water we used from pressure tank, and keep house above 60 degrees. Mostly in the evening, then shut the generator off at night.

Good news is that the router is on the same outlet as the extra fridge (which is full because, well, this is deer season and the extra fridge holds all the beer. . .) so while that is running I can do a quick internet check!

Other than really frustrated that the power co. still will not give an estimate of when our power will be restored, we are doing fine.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh Kris sorry to hear you still have no electricity. I heard that it could be until Saturday before everyone is up and running again. Here is hoping it doesn't take that long for you. It's supposed to snow on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hope all's well with you folks who suffered damage thru the storms. Hope you were prepared or at least working towards it now. Storms are awesome and scary too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yesterday was a beautiful sunny day so I got some pictures to share. But when I got home and was putting my things on my dresser I noticed there was the stuff all over the dresser. As it turned out it was little bit of plaster. I looked up and there was a crack in the plaster and a chunk that had broken away, oh great! So I got pictures for my landlord and went to check the living room. Sure enough there too the plaster was cracked. Both of these areas were just under where the tree hit. My landlord was going to come by this morning to place a tarp over the roof. Someone is supposed to contact me tomorrow sometime. There is some snow and rain in the forecast for the next couple of days.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

That does not sound good.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Marchwind, I'd rather be without power than have a crack in my ceiling! Hope things get taken care of for you before our next batch of yucky weather comes (my area is supposed to get rain tonight and tomorrow).


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

we had tree damage back in Texas - "just a broken rafter". Then it rained and the roof leaked and the drywall cracked and the paint cracked and the...arghhhhhhhhh.

Sometimes what looks like a little issue can really be a much bigger issue. 

TwoTracks - so glad you were as well prepared as it sounds like you were. Losing electricity to our freezer is about our biggest concern up here and the reason we are on the hunt for a generator.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I know you guys, you are right. All I can do is report what I find to my landlord. He put a tiny piece of tarp up, if it rains hard it won't be good, at least from what I can see. They are supposed to have someone come over or contact me but so far nothing. Kris according to the Weather Channel app I have, and it is pretty darn accurate, it is supposed to start raining at about 10 pm tonight andco nit use raining all day tomorrow and Friday and then turn over to snow for Saturday and Sunday. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh man, Marchwind. Sometimes being a renter is Not Fun. (Of course it wouldn't be fun if you owned the darn thing, either, but at least you'd have some measure of control of the fixing of the situation.)


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Marchie..I hope the rain doesn't turn out as bad as expected. It's just too bad that they can't get someone out before more damage is done to the house. In many areas, you can cut back neighbors' tree limbs that hang over your yard. I'd have the land lord check into it. While damage is on his mind. 

The winds here were so bad that 150 electric poles were down. The local school wasn't in session for 3 days. I think it was supposed to be all fixed by tonight. It's so much colder on this end of the week than when the tornadoes hit. I hope everyone has their electricity back by now! This weekend is going to be COLD.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

150 electric poles? Ohmagosh! I was so luck to not have lost electricity. I was talking to a friend last night and she just said to make sure my stuff isn't directly under where to cracks and plaster damage is. I don't have renters insurance, can't afford it right now


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Am sorry to hear about the damage but I am very, very glad to hear everyone is ok!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

88 hours later, and our power is still out. The line is down about 2/3 mile away, still lying in the hayfield where it fell on Sunday. Looks like there are 3 poles that need to be replaced in order to get it back up. So, we are still running on generator power, with no estimate from the electric co when they will get to our little neighborhood (only affects 8 to maybe 30 houses, depending on how close to the downed spot the power ends).


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Marchie, get ready with those buckets and Cool Whip containers to catch the drips just in case! Wishing you all the very best!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, Kris. How miserable. At least you have a generator, and can keep vital services going. But yeah. That is a long time to be out.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh Kris that's harsh. MLive just announced that the Consumers Energy customers in this area should have electric back by midnight tonight. Hopefully yours will be up by next week.

WIHH, I have it all ready


----------

